

The Ultra-Simple App That Lets Anyone Encrypt Anything - underlines
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/minilock-simple-encryption

======
underlines
[...]Later this month Nadim Kobeissi will release a beta version of an all-
purpose file encryption program called miniLock, a free and open-source
browser plugin designed to let even Luddites encrypt and decrypt files with
practically uncrackable cryptographic protection in seconds at the HOPE hacker
conference in New York.

[...]Despite Cryptocat’s early flaws, miniLock shouldn’t be dismissed, says
Matthew Green, a cryptography professor at Johns Hopkins University who
highlighted previous bugs in Cryptocat and has now also reviewed Kobeissi’s
design spec for miniLock. “Nadim gets a lot of crap,” Green says. “But
slighting him over things he did years ago is getting to be pretty unfair.”
Green is cautiously optimistic about miniLock’s security. “I wouldn’t go out
and encrypt NSA documents with it right now,” he says. “But it has a nice and
simple cryptographic design, with not a lot of places for it to go wrong…This
is one that I actually think will take some review, but could be pretty
secure.”

